# Equipo de audio Stromberg de 60 W no enciende



## cergus (May 24, 2016)

Al presionar botón de encendido solo se ilumina el volumen pero no enciende el display ni hay sonido.
Dejó de funcionar porque le agregaron dos parlantes mas. ¿Cual puede ser el problema?


----------



## naxito (May 25, 2016)

Modelo, fotos del interior, mas informacion...


----------



## cergus (May 25, 2016)

Es un equipo de audio Stromberg modelo mc 103 de 60 Watt

Te adjunto tres fotos. Me interesaría saber que tipo de fuente utiliza.


----------



## pipa09 (May 25, 2016)

Fijate que por lo que comentas, lo de que agregaron mas parlantes, pueden haber quemado el CI  de audio, que sino me equivoco es un TDA, desvincula el integrado o sacalo de la placa, y proba el equipo sin el CI, ya que si esta en corto hace que la fuente se proteja quitando tenciones que hacen al funcionamiento del equipo.
Proba y avisanos.


----------



## cergus (May 26, 2016)

Hola que tal pipa09, seguí tus indicaciones. Encendí el equipo con el tda 7269a desoldado (fuera de la placa) pero sigue haciendo exactamente lo mismo. Luego lo probe con un tda nuevo pero no cambio nada...que mas podría probar.


----------



## naxito (May 26, 2016)

Revisaste condensadores en corto, alguna resistencia visualmente quemada...


----------



## Juan Jose (May 26, 2016)

Hola. Primero debes medir las tensiones de la fuente. 
Si están bien, entonces sigue por los cables, conexiones, etc... 
saludos.


----------



## Felock79 (Oct 28, 2019)

Hola, tendrías que probar el estado de Q3 que es un transistor S8050, el cual suele ocasionar ese problema en este equipo.


----------



## Arcangel1108 (May 21, 2020)

Hola gente, yo tengo un mc102 para reparar y estallo el que creo yo es el amplificador del equipo, porque no tira audio, y necesito las características del mismo ya que no se nota, y no encuentro el diagrama de la placa , desde ya muchas gracias.


Gracias , era el TDA7269A , tema resuelto.


----------



## 24555757 (May 24, 2022)

Buen dia, tengo este mismo equipo pero entro con faltante de IC U8 de la placa WLD8202


----------

